# diventata incinta



## Alessandro_Persia

L'interessantissimo recente thread sul verbo nascere (se sia attiva o passiva la forma "è nato"), mi ha fatto venire in mente un'altra questione.

Ho sempre problemi a tradurre frasi di rapporti di progetto in cui si fa riferimento alle statistiche sulle gravidanze. Spesso, in inglese e ancor più in tedesco, incontro frasi che dicono quante donne nel paese X si sono ritrovate in stato di gravidanza nell'anno Y.

Ora, in italiano è assai problematico scrivere: Nel 2010, circa 11'000 donne sieropositive sono "diventate incinte"/"state messe incinte"/"si sono ritrovate in stato di gravidanza"...

Che soluzioni ci sono?


----------



## Akire72

Sono rimaste incinte.

Si dice "rimanere incinta".


----------



## Alessandro_Persia

Grazie. Ma non trovi che suoni un po' grossolano in italiano? "Nel 2010, circa 11'000 donne sieropositive sono rimaste incinte"? Mi sembra che in italiano ci sia una sfumatura un po', come dire, irrispettosa. Mi sembra di parlare di donne-oggetto, donne passive che "rimangono" incinte. La traduzione in italiano di "schwanger werden" - permettetemi due paroline in tedesco in questo forum "solo italiano" - sarebbe "ingravidare", ma ovviamente anche questo verbo suona orribile in italiano e non mi sembra molto rispettoso della dignità femminile, se usato in una frase come quella dell'esempio.


----------



## Spiritoso78

Salve ragazzi,

premetto che quanto suggerito da Akire non mi pare affatto un'espressione irrispettosa o poco elegante, anzi è il verbo più comune per definire la dolce attesa;comunque, se vuoi utilizzare un'espressione più neutra , potresti dire che:

Nel 2010, circa 11.000 donne sieropositive *hanno portato avanti una gravidanza.

*Ciao!


----------



## Akire72

Mi dispiace Alessandro, ma è il modo comune di dire quando una donna concepisce un figlio. Portare avanti una gravidanza può essere un modo per aggirare l'ostacolo, ma non significa la stessa cosa. Prima una donna rimane incinta (ovvero concepisce un figlio) poi porta avanti la gravidanza (se lo desidera, oppure la interrompe). E non è assolutamente offensivo per nessuno.


----------



## Alessandro_Persia

In effetti, mi sa che avete ragione. Lo impiegherò d'ora innanzi. Volevo solo assicurarmi che la formulazione sia percepita come rispettosa della dignità femminile e che non si possa rimproverarmi di parlarne come se si trattasse di un testo sulla zootecnia... Quando ho saputo che in portoghese "donna incinta" si dice "mulher grávida" sono rimasto allibito: mi suona come se si parlasse di una mucca. Quindi non vorrei che il "rimanere incinta" abbia un effetto simile sui lettori di un rapporto sull'Aids in Africa.

Grazie per i vostri contributi!


----------



## Akire72

Beh, lo potresti abbellire dicendo: "hanno scelto/deciso di concepire/mettere al mondo un figlio".
Comunque è un modo di dire comunissimo. Un po' strano, lo ammetto ma non offensivo. Si dice così.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Tutto giusto, naturalmente. 
Faremmo bene a ricordare però che:
1. "incinta" è solo femminile (anche se il grande Mastroianni rimase incintO), e soprattutto resta invariato al plurale (tre donne incintA)
2. sperando di non esser cassato, mi pare che se le parole hanno un senso, _schwanger werden_ non sia _ingravidare_, ma piuttosto _rimanere (divenire) incinta_ 

Auguri e figli maschi (ma votate donna!)  

GS


----------



## stella_maris_74

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> e soprattutto resta invariato al plurale (tre donne incintA)



Sei sicuro, Giorgio? 
Nessuno dei dizionari da me consultati (Treccani, Hoepli, WR, Sabatini Coletti) lo dà come invariabile al plurale. Ho sempre detto, letto e sentito incinte.


----------



## blurrs

Sono d'accordo con stella_maris_74, _incinta _è un normale aggettivo e pertanto al plurale diventa _incint*e*_, nonostante possa suonare storpiato.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Stella.

Anch'io l'ho sentito e lo sento al plurale, ma da tanto tempo lo uso al "singolare, forse influenzato in questo dall'uso che ne fanno i miei amici e amiche medici. 
D'altra parte, "incinta" vuol dire "senza cintura"...

Salutoni.

GS


----------



## stella_maris_74

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Ciao, Stella.
> 
> Anch'io l'ho sentito e lo sento al plurale, ma da tanto tempo lo uso al "singolare, forse influenzato in questo dall'uso che ne fanno i miei amici e amiche medici.
> D'altra parte, "incinta" vuol dire "senza cintura"...
> 
> Salutoni.
> 
> GS



Sì, va bene, quella è l'etimologia latina - peraltro incerta, v. Treccani:


> [lat. mediev. _incincta_, rifacimento, per etimologia popolare, del lat. class. _inciens _-_entis_ «gravida», secondo il part. pass. di _incing__ĕ__re_ «recingere», forse perché le donne gravide usavano portare una cintura, oppure, al contrario, dando a _in_- valore negativo (_incincta = non cincta_) per allusione al fatto che esse non portassero cintura]



ma comunque nell'italiano corrente è un aggettivo femminile terminante in _-a_ a tutti gli effetti e non c'è ragione perché non debba avere un plurale regolare in _-e_  

Saluti anche a te!


----------



## VogaVenessian

Francis, non si può dire in italiano _sono diventate incinte_; si deve dire _sono rimaste incinta/e_.
Che ne direste di: "Nel 2010, circa 11'000 donne sieropositive *hanno iniziato una gravidanza"*


----------



## matoupaschat

Riguardo all'uso del verbo _diventare_ invece di _rimanere_, faccio notare che alla voce "incingere" (o incingersi) il Devoto-Oli 2010 riporta la definizione "_di donna, diventare incinta_".
Un saluto.


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao Voga e grazie 

Ho preferito cancellare il mio post, perché è un po' tardi e non ho tempo di riformulare l'idea che volevo esprimere ... (continuiamo domani ).


----------



## francisgranada

matoupaschat said:


> Riguardo all'uso del verbo _diventare_ invece di _rimanere_, faccio notare che alla voce "incingere" (o incingersi) il Devoto-Oli 2010 riporta la definizione "_di donna, diventare incinta_".
> Un saluto.



Grazie anche a te. Ora sono "rimasto/diventato"  un po' perplesso (visto la opinione precedente di Voga) ...


----------



## VogaVenessian

matoupaschat said:


> Riguardo all'uso del verbo _diventare_ invece di _rimanere_, faccio notare che alla voce "incingere" (o incingersi) il Devoto-Oli 2010 riporta la definizione "_di donna, diventare incinta_".
> Un saluto.


Beh, tanto di cappello alle autorità linguistiche. Ma guarda nel web e vedrai anche tu quante ricorrenze trovi di diventare incinta. Poche, pochissime; per di più in blog sgrammaticati. Trovi invece rimanere incinta e diventare mamma. Fidati: non si dice!


----------



## luway

Alessandro_Persia said:


> ...."Nel 2010, circa 11'000 donne sieropositive sono "diventate incinte"/"state messe incinte"/"si sono ritrovate in stato di gravidanza"...
> 
> Che soluzioni ci sono?



Senza maggiori informazioni, io probabilmente scriverei: "Nel 2010, circa 11.000  donne sieropositive hanno avuto una gravidanza." Per quanto d'uso comune, 'restare/rimanere incinta' (a proposito, 'diventare' non l'avevo mai sentito) mi suona di registro un po' troppo informale per un testo di questo tipo, per questo preferirei tenermi su 'gravidanza'.

Ci sarebbe da capire anche che informazione si vuole veicolare, cioè se solo il numero di donne sieropositive che sono rimaste incinte o quelle che hanno avuto un bambino (o comunque hanno portato avanti una gravidanza) o che hanno voluto averlo (quindi hanno voluto concepirlo)? Si tratta di gruppi diversi e quindi anche l'espressione da usarsi per parlarne può essere diversa, come testimoniano i tanti suggerimenti precedenti.


----------



## Akire72

Premesso che "diventare incinta" non l'ho mai sentito, e che "incinta" è un aggettivo regolare quindi al plurale diventa "incinte", la soluzione di luway "hanno avuto una gravidanza" è perfetta.


----------



## matoupaschat

VogaVenessian said:


> Francis, non si può dire in italiano _sono diventate incinte_; si deve dire _sono rimaste incinta/e_.
> Che ne direste di: "Nel 2010, circa 11'000 donne sieropositive *hanno iniziato una gravidanza"*





VogaVenessian said:


> Beh, tanto di cappello alle autorità linguistiche. Ma guarda nel web e vedrai anche tu quante ricorrenze trovi di diventare incinta. Poche, pochissime; per di più in blog sgrammaticati. Trovi invece rimanere incinta e diventare mamma. Fidati: non si dice!


Beh, questo lo sapevo già prima, VogaVenessian, solo che cercando perché mai la parola "incinta" avrebbe dovuto essere usata soltanto al singolare, ho letto l'articolo "incingere". Mi aveva stuzzicato il tuo "non si *può* dire", scusa se sono un vecchio rompipalle...

Nella frase in questione, cioè in un rapporto statistico, non userei mai "Nel 2010, circa 11000 donne sieropositive *sono rimaste incinte*" (il problema è del tutto identico in francese, ragione per cui mi permetto di dire la mia) ma piuttosto "*hanno iniziato/avuto una gravidanza", *come proposto da te e altri foreri.

Cordiali saluti.


----------



## VogaVenessian

Bene Mato! Tutte le sollecitazioni sono utili ed è bene essere dei rompiballe. Ciao da VeneSSIA (=Venezia).


----------



## Alessandro_Persia

Matou, vedo che hai capito benissimo dove volevo arrivare: in italiano - a me - suona male (come in francese). Poi però alcuni dei nostri amici di forum dicono che invece suona normalissimo e adatto al registro. Quindi le opinioni divergono...
Hanno iniziato/avuto una gravidanza in ogni caso non mi sembra una soluzione migliore dal punto di vista stilistico.

Mi scuso anche per la mia sciagurata scelta di scrivere "diventate incinte", quando invece volevo scrivere "rimaste incinte". Non volevo scatenare un putiferio su questo "diventare", ma ringrazio tutte e tutti per la fruttuosa discussione (anche se non siamo riusciti a giungere a un esito incontrastato).


----------



## matoupaschat

Alessandro_Persia said:


> Matou, vedo che hai capito benissimo dove volevo arrivare: in italiano - a me - suona male (come in francese). Poi però alcuni dei nostri amici di forum dicono che invece suona normalissimo e adatto al registro. Quindi le opinioni divergono...
> Hanno iniziato/avuto una gravidanza in ogni caso non mi sembra una soluzione migliore dal punto di vista stilistico.


Dovendo, in francese, direi una cosa del genere: "Nel 2010, la cifra delle gravidanze tra le donne sieropositive fu di circa 11000". Spero che ti possa aiutare...


----------

